# The 25 Meter Fall Classic is back at Archery Learning Center, Snellville GA



## GRIV (Aug 15, 2012)

Get your 23 size arrows out it's time to shoot for some records!

link to the sign up form CLICK HERE TO REGISTER

The 25 Meter Fall Classic is BACK! go to www.alcarcheryevents.com for more info

What is a 25 Meter F.I.T.A STAR? you ask? its a 60 arrow event shot at 25 Meters on a 60cm face. Take a look at the photo to get and eye full of the target size. I know... It's big right? You'll also be interested in the fact that since our shoot is a SANCTIONED USA Archery Event, Archers attending this event are  eligible to receive world recognition should they shoot a World Record Score. You shouldn't miss this one it's a great kickoff to the new indoor season.

Before you start training to bust the World Record in November, There are a few rules you need to know. F.I.T.A stuff is a little different. Here are a few highlights.

Equipment Rules - 60# max, No overdraws (over 6cm), No electronics of any kind, No super fat Arrows, 2315 is the biggest the rule will allow.â€‹

Dress Code - NO denim of any kind, No camo (trim on your quiver or camo bow is totally OK), No open toed shoes. Thats pretty much it. 

You can review the full list of the rules pertaining to shooting and dress code on USA Archery's Rules and Policies page.

Payment and Fees:

*â€‹Kids and Adult Medal classes *- Early Registration $30 individual $90 Family (call it, Mail it, or register in person by Nov 5) Register Online too! look at the main menu bar up top and click Shoot Entry Forms. Late Registration $45 individual $100 Family (don’t pay the extra - call it in, we take all major cards) 

*Championship Men and Women* - â€‹Pro's, this is your class. Here is where you win all the money! Reg Fee is $125 Get signed up quick or you won't get a spot. 

shooting Times:  *Friday* 6: Pm  *Saturday *9:00am  1:00pm 5:30pm  *Sunday*9:00am 1:00PM

You will shoot two 60 arrow rounds at 25 Meters on a 60cm target to decide the champion. All ties will be shot of in accordance with USA Archery Rules. â€‹


Call in registrations: 678-344-0035 Or Online Registrations All Major Credit Cards are accepted.


F.I.T.A. Rules Will be enforced – Dress Code and arrow diameter rules (nothing larger than 2315) will apply. You must be in the proper attire (no denim, no camo, no open toe shoes) to participate in official practice on Friday. Equipment inspection and official practice is on Friday from 3 to 6 Pm. On Saturday, arrive at least 1 hr before your shooting time to check in. 45min of official practice will begin at your specified shooting time. At the end of 45 minutes official practice your first end of scoring will begin.

For additional information email: archerylearningcenter@gmail.com or Call: 678-344-0035


Register as soon as you can. We could use an accurate headcount as soon as possible.

REGISTER HERE


----------



## oldgeez (Aug 16, 2012)

you were taking credit cards at the state indoor..can we charge it over the telephone????  can we scan and e mail the registration form???


----------



## Miss Ginger (Aug 19, 2012)

ttt


----------



## Miss Ginger (Aug 20, 2012)

ttt


----------



## Miss Ginger (Aug 22, 2012)

ttt


----------



## oldgeez (Sep 14, 2012)

bumper for the griv


----------



## GRIV (Sep 18, 2012)

Dang the link to the paper sign up is broken. 

Heres the correct one - http://static.squarespace.com/stati...73e/t/502fc03ce4b00d577d142b5a/1345306684838/


----------



## Miss Ginger (Sep 26, 2012)

Ttt


----------



## GRIV (Oct 7, 2012)

Online Registration is LIVE - spots are filling up you better get registered fast.

The Championship division is open to anyone.


----------



## Archery Mom (Oct 11, 2012)

Please clarify something for us.. regardless of class you are shooting, you will need to shoot 2 rounds for the tournament?


----------



## GRIV (Oct 15, 2012)

Yes, Everyone will shoot two rounds for score. There will be no head to head matches. However any ties will go to a shoot-off. 

Straight race for score in each division with two chances at the record. 

I have added a 5:30 shooting time on saturday for those of you who are going to the GAT meeting saturday. Anyone else is welcome to select that shooting time when you register. 

See Y'all there - GRIV.


----------



## oldgeez (Oct 17, 2012)

i've got my 22's shooting pretty well..changed point weight..made all the difference.  i'll be spotting 1/64" to the 23 series guys, but such is life.  i'll probably need that 64th before it's over, lol!!


----------



## KPreston (Oct 19, 2012)

Geez----If I was shooting  with you I would be calling them out already!!!!!! IT'S OUT!!!!!!!!!!!!---KP---


----------



## oldgeez (Oct 19, 2012)

with guys like you and leon around, you're right


----------



## GRIV (Oct 22, 2012)

There were a couple of link errors in the first post. I have them corrected now. Y'all get registered.


----------



## GRIV (Nov 5, 2012)

Last day of pre-registration y'all


----------



## oldgeez (Nov 9, 2012)

bump it for the griv


----------



## Toyrunner (Nov 9, 2012)

Is somebody going to post scores?


----------



## Monster02 (Nov 11, 2012)

Results??


----------



## In the zone (Nov 14, 2012)

Hey GRIV.. Any results yet?


----------



## GRIV (Nov 15, 2012)

What a great event that was! You guys shot like pros and everyone was great to shoot with. Several Records went down this weekend. I am in the process of accounting for all of them right now, but unofficially Jonathan Clark, Gavin Huff, Johnny Lennox, Bridger Deaton, Kailey Johnston have new records you can compare your scores to the records at www.archeryrecords.org

We had archers from as far away as Iowa and many JOAD teams turned out. The Newberry FL team had a lot of kids and they looked great. We had some Wasps from Wayne County and The Georgia Archery Team turned out. 

On day one Bridger Deaton was looking like he was going to smash the world record at the half. As it turned out he dropped two too many and ended up overwhelming the Junior National Record. At 18 years old he shows a tremendous talent. I look forward to tracking his archery for years to come. 

On the bowman Bales Mathew Weinstein Nuked the Cub record. However he registered as a bowman and there are no bowman records recognized for 25 Meters. 

There was STIFF Competition on the Master 60 bale. Patrick Eischen and Johnny Lennox have been rough on each other lately. This time Johnny came out on top. 

Brian Huff rocked the Senior Division with an 1149. His score would have been tied for second in the Championship Pro Division. - I'm just sayin'

Gavin Huff and Jonathan Clark rocked some records and won their division. Jack Argo rocked the Cub Recurve Division and it was his first event ever!

The kids really turned out strong and we had a great time


Here's the results! 

http://bit.ly/XJy9oc

You can have a look at the photos from the event here

https://archeryeventsatalc.squarespace.com/tournament-results/


----------



## restrada (Nov 16, 2012)

Great Job George and the ALC crew.


----------



## oldgeez (Nov 16, 2012)

nice, griv


----------

